# Corner algs for UBR buffer



## sneze2r (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I've written down my corner BLD algs. I hope it will help someone.

I'll write down all the rest of my algs(including pairity cases and corner/edge twist cases), probably after euro.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 19, 2014)

I think I found a mistake with BDL- BUL (PM). Just by chance.
L U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 does not cycle UBR-BDL-BUL.

Interesting algs though. I do the cyclic shifts and per specials in a different way (I use rotated versions of U' R' F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2 F R U' and R U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U2 R' . Too bad I use a different lettering scheme and different buffers.


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 19, 2014)

Corrected, thanks 
Please report any mistakes. I'll think about making it comfortable to anyone who want to change it to personal letter scheme


----------



## Arnoldo75 (Feb 1, 2014)

Great idea.


----------

